# Our New Outback



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

We picked up our new 32BHDS today. Everyone is excited and can't wait till spring. Also bought the Reese straight line dual cam and the prodigy controller. We were planning on going with the 5er bunkhouse, until we waltzed into this one and my two daughters saw that they could have their own living room/bed room. I told you guys my wife wouldn't even look at anything but an outback, and i'm glad she didn't. I think we'll enjoy it alot more than our old popup.
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

toolaidback said:


> .... I think we'll enjoy it alot more than our old popup.
> Scott


*OH, YEAH!!!!* 









Congratulations!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! 
















Enjoy!!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Scott!!

Where did you end up getting it from?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That's great!!!

Congratulations on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

toolaidback said:


> I told you guys my wife wouldn't even look at anything but an outback, and i'm glad she didn't. I think we'll enjoy it alot more than our old popup.
> Scott


1. Your wife is one smart lady!

2. I think you will _definitely_ enjoy it more than your old popup

Congrats!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to you and yours!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> Congrats Scott!!
> 
> Where did you end up getting it from?


We bought it from Gary over at Northside.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Congrats Scott!!
> 
> Where did you end up getting it from?


We bought it from Gary over at Northside.
[/quote]

Ours was purchased from Gary at Northside as well.
Lemme know if you have any questions on it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats that's a nice TT. We were actually looking at that after the 29bhs, but the DW changed her mind on the fly and went for the 5'er.

It's going to be a long month or so until you can drag it about, but remember if you keep it at home you could always camp out in the driveway.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer, I'm sure your family will enjoy it.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

nynethead said:


> Congrats that's a nice TT. We were actually looking at that after the 29bhs, but the DW changed her mind on the fly and went for the 5'er.
> 
> It's going to be a long month or so until you can drag it about, but remember if you keep it at home you could always camp out in the driveway.


AWESOME TT We wanted that one but do not have the tv to pull it safely.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Wished ours was in the driveway right now. Its sitting cold in the storage yard, with pink stuff in it's veins and only an SOB 5'er 3 spaces away to keep it company.


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback!!! Wish I had the TV to pull one of those!! Enjoy it...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Sydney...That is a wonderful model..I was in one at an RV show a few weeks ago


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the kids already asked if they could camp out in the driveway.








Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. It's nice getting her home. I love my 28 RSDS but if that model had been out before I bought mine, I think I would have been hard pressed to upgrade my TV because that is one sweet model. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















That is going to be a HUGE jump in space coming from a pop-up....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats toolaidback on the new Outback
Now enjoy and have fun

Don


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congat's on the new trailer! You'll have a fun time.

Happy camping


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

toolaidback said:


> We picked up our new 31BHDS today. Everyone is excited and can't wait till spring. Also bought the Reese straight line dual cam and the prodigy controller. We were planning on going with the 5er bunkhouse, until we waltzed into this one and my two daughters saw that they could have their own living room/bed room. I told you guys my wife wouldn't even look at anything but an outback, and i'm glad she didn't. I think we'll enjoy it alot more than our old popup.
> Scott


Congratulations on your new TT.


----------

